# Concerned about results.



## scooby1995 (Oct 24, 2011)

My antibodies are high - TPO 1594.1. The nurse said the normal range was 0.0 -9.0. I have a Doctors appt next week but I am really worried since that seems really high. Can anyone help to explain what this might mean to help ease my worries? Thanks!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

That is high but we see some high ones on this board!!

TPO generally indicates there is an autoimmune disease going on with your thyroid, either Hashimoto's (hypo) or Graves (hyper).

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

What are your symptoms and what are the results of your other blood tests?

Treatments are completely different depending on which disease you are dealing with but there are lots of people on this board who have either one or the other and even some unfortunate people that flip between hyper and hypo. With a few more details about what you are experiencing, people will be able to help you.

In my case, I was diagnosed with Hashimotos with a high TPO, a high TgAB and a high TSH value.


----------



## scooby1995 (Oct 24, 2011)

The nurse mentioned Hashimotos and hypothyroidism. Here are my levels.

TSH level is 2.690. Normal range is 0.300 - 5.000

Free T4 level is 1.0. Normal range is 0.8 - 2.0

T3 Free level is 3.79. Normal range is 2.77 - 5.27

I have been experiencing fatigue, muscle aches, cold hands and feet, little hair loss, brain fog which is affecting my work and headaches.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scooby1995 said:


> My antibodies are high - TPO 1594.1. The nurse said the normal range was 0.0 -9.0. I have a Doctors appt next week but I am really worried since that seems really high. Can anyone help to explain what this might mean to help ease my worries? Thanks!


Whoa!!! This is high and is "suggestive" of many things; one of them being cancer of the thyroid.

Wonder what your thyroglobulin Ab is?

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

How are you feeling? I would think you feel pretty badly!

Did you have any other tests related to thyroid? I strongly urge ultra-sound!

Glad you have joined us.


----------



## scooby1995 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you. I had an ultrasound in Nov. 2010. My thyroid is enlarged and they thought at first there were nodules but there wasn't any. I haven't had one since then but my levels were not high like now.

I have been feeling pretty bad. I have been wanting to rest alot. I always feel like I am coming down with the flu and my muscles hurt.

This is odd and probably not related but I am also in the process of being treated for Gallbladder problems and glaucoma symptoms - is any of this related to the thyroid?

Thank you for everything - this is all new and pretty scary. I have a cousin that is being treated for thyroid cancer and she can barely talk now. This worries me because I can't do my job without talking - that is all I do.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Scooby, I was researching gallbladder problems over the weekend because I strongly suspect I was having a gallstone attack. (It's over now, thank goodness.) I did find ONE website that suggested a connection between gallbladder and thyroid, but for some reason, the website didn't look very trustworthy to me. I went back to it again, and found out that it's supported by one of those snake-oil-salesman chiropractors who prey on thyroid patients. He was just trying to sell more of his crap.

I do not remember seeing any reputable websites that made a strong connection between gallbladder and thyroid. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist... I just didn't see any.

I'm curious - what voice-related problems is your cousin having? Did they come about after surgery? After my surgeries, I could talk, but not very loud, and I had absolutely no range in pitch. So, I was very quiet and monotone. It healed itself over the next month. I understand your fear, though--I would have to find a new career if I lost my voice for good. And I love what I do, so that would upset me!


----------



## Fissy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Scooby, I'm sorry to hear about you and your cousins thyroid problems and I hope your doctor can help you start to feel better. 

I have similary high antibodies and my thyroid has no nodules either. It was previously inflammed but it's come back down to almost normal size with thyroxine treatment. I never had any trouble with my voice though, just a really tight feeling in my throat sometimes. Maybe it's best to get another ultrasound just to see where your thyroid is at now?

Best of luck to both you and your cousin!


----------



## Boilermkr08 (Oct 26, 2011)

octavia - to piggy on your gall bladder/thyroid connection - i actually had my gall bladder removed in '03 and wasn't diagnosed with Hashis until 2008 (i'm convinced i had a problem since HS but alas find a dr who will help with that)..

scooby - i'm sorry you're feeling that way - that sounds like onset hashimotos to me.. i had those same symptoms and they got progressively worse (migraines, dry skin patches, hair loss, freezing all the time etc). be sure to stay on top of this and demand attention from your doctors or you can slip through the cracks. my thyroid levels were "normal" for years until 2008 and my TSH was slightly high... there is a link between hashis and thyroid cancer (i had papillary cancer - diagnosed last april).. what kind of doctor are you going to? specialist? primary care?


----------



## scooby1995 (Oct 24, 2011)

My cousin had radiation therapy for thyroid cancer back in May and she still hasn't gotten her voice back. I do feel relieved that that is not the case with every person - I have been very worried. I almost feel as if I am setting into some type of depression.

I went to an endocrinologist that did all the testing and then she told me to follow up with my primary care doctor. That is who I am seeing next week. After reading all the information, I am going to ask if my primary care doctor will do some preventative treatments. If not, I will be searching for a new doctor.

Thank goodness I found this forum. It makes me feel like I am not alone. I can't explain to people how I have been feeling and most dont understand.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

scooby, regarding your cousin...it's probably time for him/her to visit an ENT about that voice. My ENT (and the research I did) said to give it 6 months, and if it didn't heal itself, then there are things that can be done (surgery). The ENT can look at the laryngeal nerves with a tiny camera that goes down the neck through the mouth to see what's going on. There's a liquid solution that can numb the throat for this, but it tastes all kinds of awful, so I've skipped it the last couple of times. So the camera feels a little funny going down, but I wouldn't exactly call it painful.

Does your cousin have a next step for voice?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Scooby - regarding your numbers, I would push for a trial of a low dose of levothyroxine. You might need to battle your doctor a little for it with all of your numbers in range but you are getting really close to the hypo range. The new max on TSH is supposed to be 3.0 so you are close and your FT4 is on the low side and your FT3 below the midpoint.


----------



## Boilermkr08 (Oct 26, 2011)

Scooby - sorry to hear about your cousin  thats awful!

I will say if you're concerned about this issue being your thyroid - i can't stress enough to stick with specialists... endocrinologists and ENTs!! my ENT found my cancer becuase my first Endo wasn't giving me the healthcare i felt i needed. You need to be sure to be your own advocate! i cannot stress that enough!! the reason i say stick to specialists is because their "normal" ranges can vary from specialists... Also check with your Endo to find out what they focus on. i've found the endo's the focus on diabetes don't really actively provide great healthcare for thyroid patients even though it's all part of your endocrine system. My new Endo focuses on Thyroid disease so he's very proactive in my care.

My advice for thyroid conditions - be optimistic yet realistic. don't panic and research. be sure to ask your doctor questions. if they're not answering your questions then move on to a new dr. i went through 10 before i found drs that were willing to go the extra mile!! Keep your chin up scooby!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Boilermkr08 said:


> Scooby - sorry to hear about your cousin  thats awful!
> 
> I will say if you're concerned about this issue being your thyroid - i can't stress enough to stick with specialists... endocrinologists and ENTs!! my ENT found my cancer becuase my first Endo wasn't giving me the healthcare i felt i needed. You need to be sure to be your own advocate! i cannot stress that enough!! the reason i say stick to specialists is because their "normal" ranges can vary from specialists... Also check with your Endo to find out what they focus on. i've found the endo's the focus on diabetes don't really actively provide great healthcare for thyroid patients even though it's all part of your endocrine system. My new Endo focuses on Thyroid disease so he's very proactive in my care.
> 
> My advice for thyroid conditions - be optimistic yet realistic. don't panic and research. be sure to ask your doctor questions. if they're not answering your questions then move on to a new dr. i went through 10 before i found drs that were willing to go the extra mile!! Keep your chin up scooby!


Welcome to the board and thanx for jumping right in to help others!

I am so sorry that you had thyroid cancer. When you have time, please start your own thread and tell your story if you like. I know that I (and others) would be very interested.


----------



## scooby1995 (Oct 24, 2011)

I gave my cousin this information...she is due to see her doctor again this week and is going to follow up on the voice issues. Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scooby1995 said:


> I gave my cousin this information...she is due to see her doctor again this week and is going to follow up on the voice issues. Thanks!


And what about you? Have you had any further testing?


----------

